# استفسار كهربائي عن بطارية الاب توب



## kyoto (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عندي استفسار عن بطارية الاب توب ، كيف استطيع تحديد المداخل والمخارج لها بحث استطيع فحصها اذا ما زالت تعمل ام لا ، والعكس صحيح في الاب توب ايضا كيف استطيع تحديد مداخل الفولت ل الاب توب حيث استطيع فحصه من خلال محول خارجي ، حيث اني املك لاب توب نوع توشيبا ستلايت ، والبطارية لا تشحن ولكن الكمبيوتر يعمل عن طريق الشاحن الخارجي ، اشتريت بطارية جديدة ، ولم تعمل ايضا وعندي شك انها فيها مشكلة ، لذلك حاولت معرفة كيف فحص البطارية او ادخال فولت البطارية ل لاب توب عن طريق محول خارجي للفحص ولكن كثرة التماسات في البطارية والاب توب جعلتني لا اعرف مع اني فتحت البطارية وفتحت الاب توب و وصلت للبوردة ، دون فائدة ، ولا اريد ان اغامر حتى لا اضرب الكمبيوتر
مع الشكر لكم واسف للأطالة


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي اذا وظعت بطارية جديدة لاب توب .فيجب شحنها يوم او يومين دون فتح لاب توب


----------



## م م ص ع ح (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
كل بطارية لها فولت معين للداخل وللخارج مثلا بطاريات التوشيبا مثلا (اقرأ في المعلومات في الخلف) تدخل(input 250-110v AC) وتخرج أي للكمبيوتر (output 19v DC) 

فيا أخي تأكد من البطارية الجديدة التي اشتريتها هل هي مطابقة للبطارية الأصلية

والله أعلم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى
ما دمت وصلت للبوردة ولم تعرف شيئا فهذا يعنى أن الشاحن تالف لا يعطى خرج فغلبا تأتى البطاريات مشحونة ولو جزئيا ولابد أنك حاولت قياس الخرج ولم تجد شيئا وهو دليل تلف الشاحن


----------



## عادل الامعري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اذا كانت البطارية القديمة لا تشحن ابداً اي لايعمل الجهاز فيها ولا بضع ثواني فان البطارية القديمة سليمة والعطل بدارة الشحن بالجهاز
لان البطارية لا تصل فجأة الى زمن عمل صفر دوما هذا الزمن يصغر شياً فشياً خلال عمر الاستهلاك لاي بطارية
مثلا في السنة الاولى 2.5 ساعة والثانية 1.5 وهكذا
ويفضل دائما ً في اي بطارية شحن استهلاك كامل طاقتها لتبقى جميع اجزائها نشطة
مع الشكر للجميع:20:


----------



## ANHAR 47 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رساله*

السلام عليكم

انا عندي لابتوب توشيبا ومن شهرين حصل عطل فيه عند دخول الشاحن لاشحن البطارية يطفى الجهاز ويعمل اعادة يشحن فقط عندما اغلق الجهاز واخدته لمهندس فحصه وقال المادر بورد عطل بس الان يعمل لغاية ماينتهي البطارية اغلقه واشحنه تاني ارجوا منكم ابش هو الخلل للتاكيد
يمكن اجد الحل عندكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

